

The Next Phase of Node.js - bevacqua
http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/01/15/the-next-phase-of-node-js/

======
firebunnytime
It's lovely to see the torch being handed down in such a graceful way. This
attitude is probably another reason why node has turned out so great. Really
cool.

